# bandana print paint



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

wanting to do the roof of my 64 hardtop in bandana print. whats the best way to do so....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

alot of time and patience young grasshopper :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

get a place that does vinyl stickers to print a pattern up for you


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 7 2007, 10:34 AM~7198441
> *get a place that does vinyl stickers to print a pattern up for you it'll add ricer power, too
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 7 2007, 11:55 AM~7198618
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i meant as a stencil for the paint :uh:


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

the first 64 impala import tuner... that could be sweet


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

HELL NAW!!!!!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Bro you have to take the vinyl off after you paint it. He didnt mean paint it and leave the vinyl. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

you going for Gangster's Santana look ?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Feb 7 2007, 01:20 PM~7199240
> *Bro you have to take the vinyl off after you paint it. He didnt mean paint it and leave the vinyl. :biggrin:
> *



i think undr8ed thought i meant to put the sticker and ya es todo :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 7 2007, 12:40 PM~7199363
> *i think undr8ed thought i meant to put the sticker and ya es todo :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


undr8ed KNEW what you meant but thought it was still funny :biggrin: :roflmao:


That would be quite a feat to tape it off symmetrical on that scale...


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

im not going for that "SANTANA" look... i want to do my whole roof to look like it was wrapped with a huge bandada


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

you could get a printin place to print a huge sheet with a bandana on it and then paint the roof 1 color, cut out the pattern on the sheet lay it down however, paint another color over the top

vinyl would be better


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Vinyl and vinyl cutters are cheap on ebay.


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Can someone explain why people want bandana print paint jobs?


I was laughing while ago cos I thought it said "banana print" paint.....hahhahahahah....


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

me wanting to do this is pride in my affiliation..... why do people put bandanas on the rearviews? or on the steering columns? ok the steering columns maybe to cover up a busted ingnition...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

you don't have to be in a gang to do bandana print


if that was the case everyone who did lace would be a seamstress


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

i didnt say i was in a gang. dont like gangs. but my homies are my affiliation. we dont claim to be a gang. its one of those things that is done so we know where each other is at.....


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Feb 10 2007, 03:50 PM~7227172
> *i didnt say i was in a gang. dont like gangs.  but my homies are my affiliation. we dont claim to be a gang.  its one of those things that is done so we know where each other is at.....
> *



Like the bat signal???


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah sumthin like that


----------



## BiggBodyBrougham (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone got pics of some rides with this style?


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I AGREE WITH THE VINYL STICKER IDEA GET THE PRINT CUT OUT IN A STICKER AND PUT IT ON YOUR TOP OR GET IT DONE AND THEN GET THE TOP PAINTED AGAIN AND THEN TAKE THE VINYL OFF OR IF YOU LIVE IN SO.CAL I KNOW A GUY WHO CAN AIR BRUSH THAT ISH FOR YOU.


----------



## conejoz (Jan 9, 2003)

make sure its paint mask not regular vinyl looks the same but made to come off with no problems


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

like wally dog's black 64. he has a white bandana print roof.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 11 2007, 10:03 PM~7235381
> *make sure its paint mask not regular vinyl looks the same but made to come off with no problems
> *


yup, thats true. if they use the wrong material, it will leave a ton of hard to remove adhesive residue behind


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

silver metal flake base, white bandana patterns, and candy tangerine top coat.....???? ghosted bandana???


----------

